# 11869 abgeschaltet



## KatzenHai (30 Januar 2006)

Aus dem Newsletter der BNetzA (hier eingegangen 30.01.06 - 16.40 Uhr):


> *Bundesnetzagentur widerruft missbräuchlich genutzte Auskunftsrufnummer 11869*
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat heute mit sofortiger Wirkung die Auskunftsrufnummer 11869 widerrufen. Der Anbieter der 11869 hat unter der  Auskunftsrufnummer 11869 keinen regulären Auskunftsdienst betrieben und damit gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen für Auskunftsrufnummern verstoßen ...
> 
> Hier finden Sie die gesamte Pressemitteilung:http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/pressemitteilungen


Die Mitteilung konkret ist hier zu finden.


----------



## rlinden (5 Februar 2006)

Äußerst schade. 

Der Sender hat mich manche Nacht wach gehalten, weil ich den Unfung einfach  nicht glauben wollte.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

Ob die 11855 und 11896 unter den gleichen Problemem leiden?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2006)

Gehört neuerdings die 11841 auch dazu ?


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

scheint so, die 11840 laeuft ja oft genug :/

Auf deren Webseite stehr jetzt aber 0900 3 3 11869 - immerhin auch 20c guenstiger 

Gruss,

u.


----------

